# Pics of the seat for JT41484



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello All:

Here is a pic of the seat I hand stiched for JT41484

 

Bob


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Good job!

Do you do other upholstery work or was this a project just to see if you could do it? I have done some fabric replacement on old straight chairs. I never had the nerve to try anything that required stitching a seam.  

Mark


----------

